# Two doubts about Nexus-8 coaster brake..



## darzur (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi all,

It's my first post on this community, as I'm a completely new owner of IGH bike.  It's a city bike with Nexus-8 coaster brake SG-8C20. I bought it used and, as I never previously had IGH, I have two questions to you. First concerns shifting from 4 to 5 - it's almost impossible under heavy pedaling. I have to decrease pedaling force to be able to shift from 4 to 5 - is it right? Second doubt concerns gears 2,3 and 4. When I'm riding on one of these gears, then stop pedaling for some (even short) time and then start pedaling again there is about one full (or even more) turn of pedals without engaged clutch. It's completely free turn, what is very irritating if I forgot about it and try to pedal with full force. Is it right or something is broken inside?? Besides hub is working fine and I very like it. I'm planning to disassemble it, completely degrease and bathe in 85W-140 (maybe even more viscous if I can buy it) transmission oil, what should reduce internal friction a bit.

P.S. Sorry for my english. I hope you'll be able to understand it.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Withh all IGH , you need to stop pedaling or not putting any power to change gears.
You have to see it as the opposite of derailleur ; the less you pedal , the better shifting will be.

I had lots of SACHS , Nexus 7-8 , I have a Rohloff , all the same....

I have the exact same nexus on one of my bikes ,and I'm experiencing the same engagement problems , I think it's normal. I don't have that on my Rohloff though.....

I couldn't get use to coaster brakes , I just removed it and installed V-Brakes......


----------



## darzur (Jun 21, 2009)

It's good to hear it - looks like it's nothing to worry about.  Anyway I plan to bathe it in some 680 or 1000 grade oil and seal plastic cap with some sort of silicone. Such sealing should allow to keep some level of oil inside the hub.


----------

